# Werkstatt in Erlangen



## Mr. Dynamic (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Bikeshop vor allem mit einer Guten Werstatt in Erlangen.
Er sollte sich mit Fullys auskennen, gute Beratung bieten, Federgabeln warten können und vor allem gut im Zentrieren von Laufrädern sein. Ich will mir nämlich eine Neue Felge einspeichen und die Feinarbeit einem Überlassen, der sich damit auskennt!
Außerdem sollten die Preise für Wartung und Reparaturen natürlich gut sein (bin nämlich ein armer Student).

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr denn mit den Shops in Erlangen? Oder muss ich eher nach Nürnberg oder Fürth gehen, da gibts ja anscheinend was ich suchen würde, ist aber ein bisschen weit weg.

Danke für die Hilfe, Mr. Dynamic


----------



## dubbel (13. Mai 2007)

Freilauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (13. Mai 2007)

Jup Freilauf. Oder beim Zollhaus das Radwerk (wenn ich mich net täusch,die Läden heißen doch echt alle gleich ^^)


----------



## Greenman (14. Mai 2007)

In Erlangen kann ich die Fahrradkiste in der HENKESTR. 59  und das Rad Werk (Wartung Federgabeln) gleich um die Ecke empfehlen 

Das wirst du immer gut und fair beraten und das einspeichen haben die auch sehr gut drauf.

MfG der Greenman


----------



## Mr. Dynamic (15. Mai 2007)

Danke soweit für die Antworten. 

Gibt es auch Leute, die negative Erfahrungen mit einem der oben genannten Läden hat? Oder kann ich da praktisch zu jedem hin. 
Was mich auch interessieren würde wär, mal nen Einblick in meine Gabel zu kriegen und bei der Wartung dabeizusein. Werd mal fragen, ob das in einem der Shops möglich ist.


----------



## dubbel (15. Mai 2007)

du wirst zu jedem laden jemanden mit einer negativen erfahrung finden.


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Mai 2007)

Erlangen -> Freilauf
Nürnberg/Fürth -> Fahrradkiste


----------



## rex_sl (15. Mai 2007)

na dann mal viel glück beim zuschauen beim gabelservice.


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Mai 2007)

Gegen nen Aufpreis, weilst den Mechaniker aufhältst und er die doppelte Zeit braucht, läßt dich sicher einer zuschaun


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Mai 2007)

beim  gabelservice wirst wohl nicht zuschauen können. es sei denn du fährst deiner gabel zu den toxoholics oder cosmic sports hinterher und verlangst dort zutritt ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Mai 2007)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> beim  gabelservice wirst wohl nicht zuschauen können. es sei denn du fährst deiner gabel zu den toxoholics oder cosmic sports hinterher und verlangst dort zutritt ...



oder du suchst dir jemanden, dem du vertraust und der deine Gabel auch zerlegen und, ganz wichtig, auch wieder zusammenbauen kann. Der lässt dich dann auch zuschauen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambo12 (9. Juni 2007)

also mit dem freilauf hab ich schon schlechte Ehrfahrungen


----------



## =bergi= (11. Juni 2007)

Kennt jemand Rössleins Radlereck? Habe gehört die sollen sehr gut sein im Service...?

lg
Alex


----------



## rex_sl (11. Juni 2007)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> also mit dem freilauf hab ich schon schlechte Ehrfahrungen



na dann sprich dich aus


----------

